# IUI with low sperm count?



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Can anyone give me any advice on how much "choice" the patient is given when it comes to what tx they want to try?

DH has a low sperm count of 9 million per ml plus low-ish motility (44%).  He had a similarly low count 2 years ago (13-20 million but motility was OK then) and we were told we'd have to have ICSI.  We then got a Natural BFP and have a little boy who's 22 months old.

We've been back to the clinic for testing as we're trying for number 2 and were disappointed by his latest result - again ICSI was recommended.

As we won't get NHS funding now we have a child and really can't think for the life of us how to raise the £4,500 for ICSI, I'm not sure what to do now.  We can keep trying naturally (obviously) despite a low chance of success, move on or maybe have a few tries at a cheaper and less invasive procedure like IUI with clomid.

I understand that DH might not have "enough" washed sperm for IUI but where do we go from there?  Would most clinics allow you to at least try IUI (self funded, obviously) even if you didn't meet the parameters as regards sperm count etc?  I guess my way of thinking is that some hope is better than no hope and I'd at least like to have a try at some form of ART before we throw the towel in and move on as a family of 3!  ICSI really isn't going to be an option for us - unless we win the lottery.

We have an appt on 3 December to discuss our options and I will bring up the question of trying IUI, clomid or other lower-tech therapies.  I guess if they say no, that will be the end of our ttc journey, but I was wondering why they would say no when, at the end of the day, we are paying privately for the treatment and not costing the NHS any money?!

We have considered an IUI with donor sperm but DH says he's really not willing to go ahead with it.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Lady moonlight,

Me and my DH have been trying to concieve for 4 years now without a sniff of a BFP. Started on Clomid for 7 months and didnt get anywhere (ovulated regularly but no babies). My DH also has low motility and on our first round of IUI (last month) he only had 5 million. They had a good start but after washing thats what were left and my clinic didnt seem too concerned.

I would consider IUI as it is less invasive, if you have a look on the TTC with IUI threads there are lots of us on there using IUI, ICSI and some IVF. Also the 2WW threads are good to pick peoples brains.

I probably havent been much help but just wanted you to know that it doesnt sound too bad as 9mil is a healthy number according to my clinic but they do seem vary so much dont they?


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Sammy

Thanks so much

I am very unwilling to have IVF/ICSI even if we could afford it simply because of the invasive and demanding nature of the procedure, I don't think I could bear to go through all that emotional, physical and financial strain and then get a BFN.  Although I do want another child I'm maybe not as desperate as I was before I had my son and don't want to put us through debt, stress and worry for something that might not work.

Last time they did a trial sperm wash on DH (back in 2006, before we got our BFP) they said that there wasn't enough sperm post-wash for IUI or IVF but no figures were given.  His sample on that occasion was 20 million pre-wash so either it was VERY badly affected by the washing or they have high parameters for post-wash numbers for IUI.

I personally think that as we did it once naturally we could do it again, perhaps just with a little low-tech help . . .  but hey what do I know I'm not a Consultant lol


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I had IUI 5 yrs ago and dh's count was 1.7mil and low motility but it worked forst time for us   I also only have 1 tube due to an ectopic   Our dd will be 5 on the 29th of this month.
We did have to move to ICSI last time because it had dropped to 0.55 mil but again that worked.

Good luck


----------



## cristinella (Nov 12, 2008)

hi,

this is as you get the post wash number.

Say the count is 10 millions/ml , the volume is 3 ml, and the motility is 40%.
The total count will be 10 * 3 = 30 millions. The total MOTILE count will be 40% of 30 mill = 12 millions
Now, during the wash they take only the total motile, but due to the washing 1/2 of them are lost. So in this example you would expect a final post wash of 6 millions.

For IUI at least 5 millions final post wash is acceptable, however 10 millions is recommended, and the best results are obtained with at least 20 millions. If you don't fit in those numbers I think it's up to you to decide, there is always a small chance of success, they just do not recommend with less than 5 mill because it's not cost effective.

Personally, I was thinking to try IUI and ask the clinic to collect a couple of extra samples before, freeze them and then pool everything together with a fresh sample on the day of IUI.

good luck!


----------

